# Help : Pb pour mettre photos sur iCloud



## cflo (22 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,
Mà bibliothèque photos (300 Go) est stockée sur un DD externe d’un iMac ancien. Je viens d’acheter un nouvel iMac 24 et je voudrais mettre toutes les photos sur iCloud pour ne pas saturer mon nouveau DD interne. J’ai donc pris un abonnement iCloud de 2 To et coché la case « Photothèque iCloud ». Cela m’a demandé de consolider ma bibliothèque de photos, ce que j’ai fait mais il n’y a pas eu de transfert vers iCloud. Quand je regarde le stockage de l’iCloud, la Photothèque n‘est que de 16,1 Go ! Que faire ? Help !


----------



## ericse (22 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,
Pas sûr qu'iCloud soit la solution que tu espère, c'est plus un outil de synchronisation entre iDevices qu'un stockage externe.
Pour commencer, il faut que tu recopies tes photos dans la photothèque système de ton nouveau Mac, pour qu'ensuite elles soient envoyées sur iCloud, est-ce que tu as la place sur ton disque pour ça ?


----------



## cflo (22 Octobre 2021)

Merci @ericse pour cette réponse rapide.
J'ai ensuite constaté que la synchronisation de ma photothèque sur l'iCloud était en cours, comme je lavais lancé depuis mon ancien mac... Donc, ça va prendre du temps. Dans les préférences Photos, j'ai indiqué de mettre les originaux sur iCloud (c'est peut-être une erreur...). Mon nouvel iMac faisant 512Go, mettre les 300Go de la photothèque me parait too much.
Pourquoi dis-tu que ce soit pas une solution de stockage des photos de les mettre sur iCloud ? Que me conseillerais-tu ?


----------



## ericse (22 Octobre 2021)

Perso j'ai un iCloud 200 Go pour les photos que je veux avoir toujours accessibles depuis tous mes appareils, en JPG seulement, et le reste sur un disque externe. 
Un compte iCloud de 2 To avec un disque de 512 Go ça peut marcher, mais mal, ton Mac va avoir du mal à déterminer ce qu'il faut garder et ce qu'il faut éjecter du disque. Sinon, si tu veux vraiment un gros cloud, il y a Dropbox qui est plus prévu pour cet usage.


----------



## Sud083 (22 Octobre 2021)

cflo a dit:


> Merci @ericse pour cette réponse rapide.
> J'ai ensuite constaté que la synchronisation de ma photothèque sur l'iCloud était en cours, comme je lavais lancé depuis mon ancien mac... Donc, ça va prendre du temps. Dans les préférences Photos, j'ai indiqué de mettre les originaux sur iCloud (c'est peut-être une erreur...). Mon nouvel iMac faisant 512Go, mettre les 300Go de la photothèque me parait too much.
> Pourquoi dis-tu que ce soit pas une solution de stockage des photos de les mettre sur iCloud ? Que me conseillerais-tu ?



La photothèque iCloud est plus une synchronisation avec tout tes appareils Apple des photos que tu prends avec ton iPhone iPad qu’un cloud de sauvegarde de tes clichés pris avec des appareils tiers.

Les originaux sur iCloud, des Raw ? Inutile de sauvegarder des Raw sur iCloud

Je te conseille vu ton SSD interne de 512Go de stocker tes photos sur un disque externe et de le brancher simplement quand tu veut y avoir accès.
Un SSD externe en USB-C de 1To vaut dans les 140-150€ dans le commerce et suffisant pour stocker des fichiers (photos, vidéos, musiques, documents) ils sont compact et rapide.


----------



## cflo (22 Octobre 2021)

Merci pour vos réponses. Du coup, j’ai l’impression de faire une erreur en synchronisant tout sur iCloud, dont les originaux… J’hesite a tout interrompre. J’en suis à 100 Go de transféré…


----------

